# Oldies under attack.........................



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

well, if the 'forum newbies' can come and complain, and have numerous threads, about those whom they perceive to have been here a while, being a clique, rude, self centred know - it- alls, with big chips on our shoulders, and, that we are terse because, we believe any dog without a pedigree, isnt worth the bother or the time

why cant we, the so called forum oldies, aka the coven, have one, complaining about the fact that we're fed up with all the complaining and ingratitude, from those who come asking for help *AFTER* the event,
and,
then complain of bullying, when they dont like the answer that is given


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

Just taken a break from stirring my eye of newt and puppy dogs' tails in the cauldron to respond to this.

I wonder sometimes what people coming here, asking for advice really think. Do they think we're all being paid to sacrifice our valuable time to help them?

It's very demoralising when you do your best to help, with what you believe is good advice, and then get a mouthful of abuse for your pains. Not long ago, someone posted saying she wanted to take a litter her vets were caring for and they wouldn't let her. It was a litter belonging to someone else. I very kindly said it was out of her control and she should try to move past it.

She called me insane.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

sometimes it doesn't matter what you say, or how it's phrased, it manages to upset someone somewhere and often it's so trivial it's ridiculous. 
Mind you it does pass a slow day quite well.


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

I though this was a thread for old people .


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

kimthecat said:


> I though this was a thread for old people .


well now you mention it .....................


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

I'm old.........




Well so my kids say. Really I'm very very young.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

[QUOTE="Siskin, post: 1064376943, member: 1344129"*]I'm old.*........

Well so my kids say. Really I'm very very young.[/QUOTE]

Well I am


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

Sweety said:


> Just taken a break from stirring my eye of newt and puppy dogs' tails in the cauldron to respond to this..


Oh no!! you been illegally docking again @Sweety


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

I sometimes think folk actually like to be offended, for being offended's sake........ I sometimes read and re read threads in an attempt to find said offensive post, its more often than not simply not there. Anyone got any wing of bat I can borrow???


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Surely it's a simple choice? Join a forum, give it a whirl - if it doesn't suit you leave and find another one?

If it's a serious problem/issue make contact with the relevant professional, i.e. vet, trainer, etc.

Peoples' opinions vary and you simply can't choose who responds to a thread or the nature of their response. So long as they adhere to forum rules which are laid down by the owner/moderators they are free to speak as they find IMO. Some will agree, some won't - that's life 

As for the thread about dogs spending all day huddling under a bush in the cold and rain because they had stopped using their kennel - well, that is bound to garner some impassioned responses on a forum flooded with devoted animal lovers. 

Joining up and immediately demanding everyone follows their lead is likely to cause more arguments than it saves TBH


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

*YOU LINE 'EM UP AND I'LL SHUT 'EM UP!*


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

mrs phas said:


> Oh no!! you been illegally docking again @Sweety


No, no. Docking is barbaric .......... I just rip them off.

I'm that kind of Gal.


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

Lexiedhb said:


> I sometimes think folk actually like to be offended, for being offended's sake........ I sometimes read and re read threads in an attempt to find said offensive post, its more often than not simply not there. Anyone got any wing of bat I can borrow???


I have. I'll swap it yer for a bag of cobwebs?


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

How old does one have to be to be accused of being curmudgeonly? I wish to nominate myself.

*throws @Lexiedhb some bat wings* I have toad if anyone wants it, do not kiss it, it turn into an objectionable newbie.


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

Sweety said:


> I have. I'll swap it yer for a bag of cobwebs?


clean outta cobwebs, since dog face ate the spider collection........ Ohhh that's probably not good dog owning is it!!!


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

You see..in olden days we had strings of greenies, posts count and VIP status so all knew who is who and if green blob elite noticed you it was an honour. Even if just to.tell you to put your dog on the lead.

If you did not like it then red blob ammo was sent ....
Gente here did not use horse head, fish in newspaper and such subtleties...


O, how I miss those days. .


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

cheekyscrip said:


> You see..in olden days we had strings of greenies, posts count and VIP status so all knew who is who and if green blob elite noticed you it was an honour. Even if just to.tell you to put your dog on the lead.
> 
> If you did not like it then red blob ammo was sent ....
> Gente here did not use horse head, fish in newspaper and such subtleties...
> ...


Ah yes, the good old days


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

MollySmith said:


> How old does one have to be to be accused of being curmudgeonly? I wish to nominate myself.
> 
> *throws @Lexiedhb some bat wings* I have toad if anyone wants it, do not kiss it, it turn into an objectionable newbie.


You'll get warts if you touch a toad.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Oh those red blobs, used to spend ages trying to work out why they got one


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

Sweety said:


> You'll get warts if you touch a toad.


I already have one, he's sitting here on the sofa reading the paper.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Sweety said:


> You'll get warts if you touch a toad.


Old wives tale, and I thought you were so modern and up to date


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

Now look here Mrs Phas, this is very insensitive of you to post about us ladies of a certain age being under attack. Only today I have to pay a fortune to banish my very grey hair and got the shock of my life when looking in the mirror whist wearing my new specs and discovered facial hair I didn't know was there including one long curly hair just like my granny used to have and eye make up that looked a little eccentric to say the least. My knees are playing me up and as for my feet, I'm a slave to my bunions at the moment. Its all very well for the youngsters to come on here complaining about oldies not being friendly but they should spare a thought for those of us with problems like (cough) poor bladder control (giggle), hot flushes and memory issues.


----------



## Muze (Nov 30, 2011)

LMAO!!! 

I think most forum members put up with a hell of a lot tbh, how on earth Colliebarmy and myself have not be banned is beyond me!! 

I too am old..... I fell asleep on the sofa last week.... still got cramp everywhere


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

Muze said:


> LMAO!!!
> 
> I think most forum members put up with a hell of a lot tbh, how on earth Colliebarmy and myself have not be banned is beyond me!!
> 
> I too am old..... I fell asleep on the sofa last week.... still got cramp everywhere


I keep sleeping bag on the sofa!
As scouts say : Be prepared ..


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

rottiepointerhouse said:


> Now look here Mrs Phas, this is very insensitive of you to post about us ladies of a certain age being under attack. Only today I have to pay a fortune to banish my very grey hair and got the shock of my life when looking in the mirror whist wearing my new specs and discovered facial hair I didn't know was there including one long curly hair just like my granny used to have and eye make up that looked a little eccentric to say the least. My knees are playing me up and as for my feet, I'm a slave to my bunions at the moment. Its all very well for the youngsters to come on here complaining about oldies not being friendly but they should spare a thought for those of us with problems like (cough) poor bladder control (giggle), hot flushes and memory issues.


Well excuuuuse me!!!! [is that enough exclamation marks?]
@rottiepointerhouse are you telling me how to express my own opinion
How very rude of you
You'll be telling me I cant wear a purple coat with a red hat next


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

mrs phas said:


> Well excuuuuse me!!!! [is that enough exclamation marks?]
> @rottiepointerhouse are you telling me how to express my own opinion
> How very rude of you
> You'll be telling me I cant wear a purple coat with a red hat next


And why not, it's a very nice combination.

What's that poem? When I get old, I shall wear purple.

I discovered I was definitely old a few weeks back when I went to see the consultant about my knee. For the last four years he's been telling me that I was far too young to have knee replacement surgery, now I appear to have aged greatly as now I'm old enough to have it done.


----------



## Colliebarmy (Sep 27, 2012)

"of all the things ive lost, I miss my mind the most"


Ozzie Osbourne


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

Sweety said:


> Just taken a break from stirring my eye of newt and puppy dogs' tails in the cauldron to respond to this.
> 
> I wonder sometimes what people coming here, asking for advice really think. Do they think we're all being paid to sacrifice our valuable time to help them?
> 
> ...


Here - hold this tongue of bat for me while I roll my sleeves up.

_(*roll, roll*)
_
Right you newbie feckers - what my good friend Sweety has said is absolutely right.

You come here for advice - you'll get it.

Mostly you'll get it with a kind heart and a helpful demeanour; sometimes you'll get it with a veneer of civility, even it the poster's eyes are rolling so fast they look like a jackpot coming up on a one-armed bandit; sometimes you have done something so STUPID or GREEDY or DOWNRIGHT CRIMINAL that people can't stop themselves from venting - though they will still weigh in and help for the sake of the animals involved.

The advice you will get will almost always be sensible and useful (though occasionally there will be disagreements about the best course of action - these are usually solved without bloodshed). Often it will tell you to do something you don't want to do (e.g TAKE THEM TO THE VET THIS MINUTE YOU STUPID COW!) - usually because it is going to cost you money and every trip to the vet is a bottle of Blue WKD you can't have; sometimes the thing you don't want to do is going to break your heart - if your pet is very ill, in much pain - we will suggest that you think about what is right for them, and say what we hope we would do in the circumstances. And trust me - if you are in this category, you will NEVER get a snide or sarcastic or spiteful response from anyone on here.

This is a good forum. Yes - there are arguments, and some people are not as polite as others, and some people are up their own bums, and some people just need a good slap every now and then - but it is a good forum where people put the welfare of animals - all animals - before the sensibilities of the owners. And believe it or not, most of us like most of the others, even when they are being a pain in the bum (because which of us isn't at one time or another?) and we can separate our private feelings from our opinions.

There are forums (forii? fora? forae? - whatever!) where everyone gangs up on new people just for the sake of it; if there aren't any newbies, they'll pick on each other. That rarely happens here, and is squashed immediately. There is a huge amount of knowledge, and even more kindness on this forum. If you have a genuine enquiry and are prepared to listen you will be helped in every way possible, even if you have to endure a minor wrist slap.

However if you are looking for a way to exploit the innocent creatures in your care ("Gonna stud up my husky x malamute wiv my frenz gawjus pug x ambul - how much will I get for the puppies?") and you won't listen to the people who tell you this isn't a good idea, your feet are not going to touch the ground.

Thank you for holding that for me Sweety. (_*takes back flask - peers in suspiciously*_). Here! - You haven't been eating these have you?


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

Sweety said:


> No, no. Docking is barbaric .......... I just rip them off.
> 
> I'm that kind of Gal.


Bite 'em off - that's good protein, that is!


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

lostbear said:


> Here - hold this tongue of bat for me while I roll my sleeves up.
> 
> _(*roll, roll*)
> _
> ...


One green blob immediately. Nope, strike that, two green blobs.

You have a good, and amusing way of putting things. Great post


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

lostbear said:


> Bite 'em off - that's good protein, that is!


(Smiles and smirks modestly at being 'buddied up' with Lostbear.

I would bite them off, but my dentures would for sure rock about and cause chaffing. (I'm fresh out of Poligrip Ultra).

I only ate ONE tongue of bat! What's a little tongue between friends?

You can have one of my eyes of newt, when they're ready. (They're braising in my cauldron at the moment, with shallots, lemon grass and onions).

I will be serving them in a red wine jus.


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

Sweety said:


> I only ate ONE tongue of bat! What's a little tongue between friends?


*sniggers childishly*


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

rottiepointerhouse said:


> got the shock of my life when looking in the mirror whist wearing my new specs and discovered facial hair I didn't know was there including one long curly hair just like my granny used to have


On your chin? I pluck it out every few months. I'm used to it now though I was quite shocked and offended the first time. However this last time I discovered there were three to be plucked. HAHHAHAHAHAHA!!!


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

Siskin said:


> Old wives tale, and I thought you were so modern and up to date


Well, I AM modern and up to date.

I still have a pair of bellbottoms in my wardrobe, along of my espadrilles.

I firmly believe they'll come back into fashion one day and I can wear them to a Bay City Rollers Concert.

How jealous will you be then?


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

Siskin said:


> One green blob immediately. Nope, strike that, two green blobs.
> 
> You have a good, and amusing way of putting things. Great post


Oh - how very kind


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

Sweety said:


> (Smiles and smirks modestly at being 'buddied up' with Lostbear.
> 
> I would bite them off, but my dentures would for sure rock about and cause chaffing. (I'm fresh out of Poligrip Ultra).
> 
> ...


Mmmmm - sounds delish! Okay - let you off with the tongue.


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

mrs phas said:


> well now you mention it .....................



I hit 60 this year and morphed into a Grumpy Old Woman. I moan about everything and anything and inform people of my toilet habits !  rool


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

lostbear said:


> Mmmmm - sounds delish! Okay - let you off with the tongue.


GREAT!!!

All I need is your name, address, bank account details, pin number and password. (Saw that on Rip off Britain, seems to work for a lot of people).

Trust me and one delicious eye will soon be winging it's way to you.

I live only five miles away from Pendle Hill you know.


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

Sweety said:


> Well, I AM modern and up to date.
> 
> I still have a pair of bellbottoms in my wardrobe, along of my espadrilles.
> 
> ...


Of course they will. The catalogs are full of ponchos now, it's only a matter of time before the big bells are seen again....and what next....how about GAUCHOS! HAHAHAHA~!~!


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

lorilu said:


> Of course they will. The catalogs are full of ponchos now, it's only a matter of time before the big bells are seen again....and what next....how about GAUCHOS! HAHAHAHA~!~!


And kaftans.

Still got mine.


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

Siskin said:


> And kaftans.
> 
> Still got mine.


All of this will help me to drift off to sleep tonight, under my candlewick bedspread, soothed by the hiss of my gas lantern.

I will dream about my hero ....... the Lead Singer of Showaddywaddy. I LOVE him.

Do you think he loves me?


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Sweety said:


> All of this will help me to drift off to sleep tonight, under my candlewick bedspread, soothed by the hiss of my gas lantern.
> 
> I will dream about my hero ....... the Lead Singer of Showaddywaddy. I LOVE him.
> 
> Do you think he loves me?


Oh it's always been Paul McCartney for me. No idea who this old man is that I keep seeing on TV that's got the same name as him and can't sing


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

Sweety said:


> All of this will help me to drift off to sleep tonight, under my candlewick bedspread, soothed by the hiss of my gas lantern.
> 
> I will dream about my hero ....... the Lead Singer of Showaddywaddy. I LOVE him.
> 
> Do you think he loves me?


No hes mine :Blackalien
Dave Dave I love you

You can have any of the others, except my second choice of Romeo

I went to see them at the Odeon in Colchester, I was at the front gripping his hand when, despite my slender build, the barrier collapsed under me [not unknown to happen these days for the opposite reason] and the next thing i knew i was in the back of an ambulance being asked about the prime minister


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

Oh, he was The Man.

He wore tight, tartan trousers and mimed to everything.

I was so besotted at the time, I failed to question how he could project his voice all around a huge sports stadium, without the benefit of a microphone.

Dave doesn't love you, he loves ME. I will fight you for him. I KNOW he would love my beehive hairdo.


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

Sweety said:


> GREAT!!!
> 
> *All I need is your name, address, bank account details, pin number and password. *(Saw that on Rip off Britain, seems to work for a lot of people).
> 
> ...


That seems very reasonable.

I'll PM them to you - can't be too careful there are some funny people on the internet. I mean, I never heard back from that orphaned Nigerian Prince who wanted to give me £30,000,000 because he respected my deep Christian faith, which he also shared. I sent him all the bank account details but apparently money transfers are not easy to make to a Peppa Pig money box. And he seemed strangely uninterested in my pin number and you know, it took me ages to count them, because a lot of them were rusted into the curtains. (I must get them properly taken up.)


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

mrs phas said:


> No hes mine :Blackalien
> Dave Dave I love you
> 
> You can have any of the others, except my second choice of Romeo
> ...


And did you tell them what you'd done with her?


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

lostbear said:


> And did you tell them what you'd done with her?


I tried but some northern bloke called Arthur, with sideburns as bushy as you like, took the glory for challenging her
but then she beat him up with her minions [yes newbies, they were around 40 years ago]


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

mrs phas said:


> I tried but some northern bloke called Arthur, with sideburns as bushy as you like, took the glory for challenging her
> but then *she beat him up with her minions [yes newbies, they were around 40 years ago]*


Hers weren't nearly s cute though - nor as intelligent.


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

lostbear said:


> Hers weren't nearly s cute though - nor as intelligent.


in some circs they were just as yellow though


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

mrs phas said:


> in some circs they were just as yellow though


Hahahahahahahahahahahahahahaa!


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

lostbear said:


> Here - hold this tongue of bat for me while I roll my sleeves up.
> 
> _(*roll, roll*)
> _
> ...


This should be put as a sticky that people have to 'tick' they have read before posting!


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

lostbear said:


> Hahahahahahahahahahahahahahaa!


Glad to see you've been making good use of your birthday present


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

Jesthar said:


> Glad to see you've been making good use of your birthday present


It was just what I wanted - thank you!


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

*Sticks head round door* Hello is this the right place, I have a plate of fly biscuits and a jar of spiders to trade in for some frogspawn if anyone has some?


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

Animallover26 said:


> *Sticks head round door* Hello is this the right place, I have a plate of fly biscuits and a jar of spiders to trade in for some frogspawn if anyone has some?


A rigorous search of all my local slimy ponds has shown there is no frogspawn to be had at this time of year.

Bl**dy frogs aren't co-operating.

Next Autumn, I am going to try breeding frogs under artificial conditions. I'm going to simulate Summer and I will do this by cranking up the heating, wearing a gaudy, flower pattern shirt and sipping a Pina Colada.

I'm certain this will fool the frogs into copulating on demand. Frogs are thick.


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Sorry I'm late ladies, damn council have put up the parking charges again and I had to go and get some more change....










Anyway, I concur that it is most frustrating when newbies come along, sprew forth rather a lot of ignorant old wives tales and then get really ar$ey when they are politely told that we don't do things like that anymore. This is usually followed up with "But I looked it up on the internet and it said......" I mean, how dare those of us who have lived with our animals a very long time, and have many years of experience know more than the internet!!! Disgraceful behaviour that!!!

I have found that people who are not used to forums actually tend to be more polite and willing to listen as they have made a specific point of joining here to get information and they take on board what is advised. People - in a general manner - who are members of other forums are the ones I find to be more bolshy because they get away with being so elsewhere and they don't / can't temper their attitude in accordance with the subject matter.

That said, however, I have seen times when a newbie has been shredded for asking what those of us in the know consider to be a red flag question. This used to happen a lot in the Cat forum but, thankfully, those members have moved on because they felt it was getting too sweet & nice and people were not giving good advice. They totally missed the point that good advice can be given without the need to make a blood sacrifice out of the person asking the question.

Anyway, I need to go - I have some young children baking in my oven and they get really tough on the teeth if left in too long....

Laters.............


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

Animallover26 said:


> *Sticks head round door* Hello is this the right place, I have a plate of fly biscuits and a jar of spiders to trade in for some frogspawn if anyone has some?


This is indeed the right place.

I never touch fly biscuits (little buggers play havoc with my duodenum), but I could do with a jar of spiders - those sodding cats eat all the free range ones I have roaming around.

I _do_ have some frogspawn in the freezer, if that's any good to you - if you want fresh you will have to wait until I've harvested my dendrobates - takes bliddy ages, what with a maximum of three eggs per bromeliad.


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

MoggyBaby said:


> Sorry I'm late ladies, damn council have put up the parking charges again and I had to go and get some more change....
> 
> Anyway, I need to go -* I have some young children baking in my oven and they get really tough on the teeth if left in too long....*
> 
> Laters.............


Bung 'em in the slow-cooker - they come out tender and juicy no matter how stringy and wiry they were when they end in - nowadays most of them tend to be self-basting, I find, due to an over-indulgence in Chicken MacFilth Burgers and an excess of pizza. I find the problem of toughness rarely arises.


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

lostbear said:


> This is indeed the right place.
> 
> I never touch fly biscuits (little buggers play havoc with my duodenum), but I could do with a jar of spiders - those sodding cats eat all the free range ones I have roaming around.
> 
> I _do_ have some frogspawn in the freezer, if that's any good to you - if you want fresh you will have to wait until I've harvested my dendrobates - takes bliddy ages, what with a maximum of three eggs per bromeliad.


Frozen is fine *hands over the jar of spiders*.

Do you think these black spots could be disguised? I'm going to pretend its tapioca ........... *evil laugh*


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

Animallover26 said:


> Frozen is fine *hands over the jar of spiders*.
> 
> Do you think these black spots could be disguised? I'm going to pretend its tapioca ........... *evil laugh*


Yes, of course . . . .they're . . . . _raisins_ . . . . MWHAHAHHAHHAHAHAHHAHAAHHAAAAAAAAA


----------



## Nettles (Mar 24, 2011)

I believe I speak for all my fellow newbies, and those of us without incontinence issues, that this thread is very elitist.

I am taking this as personal attacks on me because I don't know the difference between your shawaddywaddy's and your tena ladies.

I'm now off to start my own thread about dry pants, 80's leg warmers and the wonderful Kylie and Jason.

BULLIES!!!!!


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

Nettles said:


> I believe I speak for all my fellow newbies, and those of us without incontinence issues, that this thread is very elitist.
> I am taking this as personal attacks on me because I don't know the difference between your shawaddywaddy's and your tena ladies.
> *I'm now off to start my own thread about dry pants,* 80's leg warmers and the wonderful Kylie and Jason.
> BULLIES!!!!!


You will get no takers - we almost all wee ourselves under stress, and the ones that don't know fine well that they are just a sneeze or a giggle away from wetting their pants.

Dream on, Newbie . . . . dream on . . .


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

Bloody 'ell! This thread has progressed some.

Any casualties yet?


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

Nettles said:


> I believe I speak for all my fellow newbies, and those of us without incontinence issues, that this thread is very elitist.
> 
> I am taking this as personal attacks on me because I don't know the difference between your shawaddywaddy's and your tena ladies.
> 
> ...


Yay! Padded shoulders! Big hair! Young Roger Waters!


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

Nettles said:


> I believe I speak for all my fellow newbies, and those of us without incontinence issues, that this thread is very elitist.
> 
> I am taking this as personal attacks on me because I don't know the difference between your shawaddywaddy's and your tena ladies.
> 
> ...


just you wait, dont come to us for advice when you sneeze and feel something warm running down your leg
mind youll be glad of those leg warmers,, they'll soak it up and stop a puddle forming round your feet, ergo giving you away
blooming youngsters


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

Nettles said:


> I believe I speak for all my fellow newbies, and those of us without incontinence issues, that this thread is very elitist.
> 
> I am taking this as personal attacks on me because I don't know the difference between your shawaddywaddy's and your tena ladies.
> 
> ...


Ohhh butt, I'm to old for this thread then..... ok Im off with nettles to chat about dodgy perms, hairsprayed quiffs and wallaby shoes.......


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

Nettles said:


> I believe I speak for all my fellow newbies, and those of us without incontinence issues, that this thread is very elitist.
> 
> I am taking this as personal attacks on me because I don't know the difference between your shawaddywaddy's and your tena ladies.
> 
> ...


Shut the door on the way out  its draughty for us oldies otherwise.


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

Zaros said:


> *Bloody 'ell! This thread has progressed some.*
> 
> Any casualties yet?


You snooze, you lose, old man.


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

lostbear said:


> You snooze, you lose, old man.


Unlike most, you do realise, I actually live somewhere completely different to here..


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

Zaros said:


> Unlike most, you do realise, I actually live somewhere completely different to here..


We have long suspected that you are Not Of This Planet.


----------



## Nettles (Mar 24, 2011)

lostbear said:


> You will get no takers - we almost all wee ourselves under stress, and the ones that don't know fine well that they are just a sneeze or a giggle away from wetting their pants.
> 
> Dream on, Newbie . . . . dream on . . .


I'll have plenty of takers for my new dry pants clique, just you wait and see  All ya need to join is a large can of firm hold hairspray and a walkman.


mrs phas said:


> just you wait, dont come to us for advice when you sneeze and feel something warm running down your leg
> mind youll be glad of those leg warmers,, they'll soak it up and stop a puddle forming round your feet, ergo giving you away
> blooming youngsters


Well.. sometimes I laugh so hard tears run down my legs 


Lexiedhb said:


> Ohhh butt, I'm to old for this thread then..... ok Im off with nettles to chat about dodgy perms, hairsprayed quiffs and wallaby shoes.......


Yay! If you bring a bomber jacket and can sing all the words to Come on Eileen you can be the bouncer on the door 


rottiepointerhouse said:


> Shut the door on the way out  its draughty for us oldies otherwise.


Sure just ask one of the other oldies in your clique to knit ya a blanket for your knees


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

Nettles said:


> Sure just ask one of the other oldies in your clique to knit ya a blanket for your knees


I'd rather have one of those sausage dogs things for the door if you know of any youngsters with too much time on their hands who would like to make me one, my thermal long johns are doing quite a good job of keeping my knees warm, its the ankles that need a bit of extra help.


----------



## Nettles (Mar 24, 2011)

rottiepointerhouse said:


> I'd rather have one of those sausage dogs things for the door if you know of any youngsters with too much time on their hands who would like to make me one, my thermal long johns are doing quite a good job of keeping my knees warm, its the ankles that need a bit of extra help.


My sausage dog supplier is off today, I can send you a pair of these in the meantime?


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

Nettles said:


> I'll have plenty of takers for my new dry pants clique, just you wait and see  All ya need to join is a large can of firm hold hairspray and a walkman.
> 
> Well.. sometimes I laugh so hard tears run down my legs
> 
> ...


Done!!!


----------



## CRL (Jan 3, 2012)

im not old, but i feel it. can i come in?


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

Sweety said:


> We have long suspected that you are Not Of This Planet.


How very astute. Unfortunately, I happen to be marooned on this curious little rock because the police have confiscated my 3016 GTI WRX STI Star Tourer which is to appear as exhibit A in a criminal damage lawsuit.
My pro bono solicitor tells me that crop circles are not something your farmers appreciate.

However, the delay in proceedings have been caused by your very uncooperative police who have not allowed me to return home to retrieve my licence/documents because they claim I will do a runner and such actions would inevitably leave farmer Jones deprived of compensation he is rightfully and legally entitled to.
I've improvised a simple intergalactic transmitter/receiver with the help of a Fischer Price speak and spell, a modem, a length of DSL cable, a foil lined umbrella and a generator and battery taken from a 1957 Ford Popular.......... No one seems to be answering and what's worse, the kids are driving me [email protected]@king crazy!.


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

Nettles said:


> *I'll have plenty of takers for my new dry pants clique, just you wait and see  All ya need to join is a large can of firm hold hairspray and a walkman.*


I'm not even going to ask how firm hold hairspray and a walkman help you to keep your knickers dry . . .

. . . there are some things that it is better not to know . . .


----------



## Nettles (Mar 24, 2011)

lostbear said:


> I'm not even going to ask how firm hold hairspray and a walkman help you to keep your knickers dry . . .
> 
> . . . there are some things that it is better not to know . . .


Disclaimer. Batteries should be removed from the walkman to avoid potential electric shock.


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

rottiepointerhouse said:


> Only today I have to pay a fortune to banish my very grey hair and got the shock of my life when looking in the mirror whist wearing my new specs and discovered facial hair I didn't know was there including one long curly hair just like my granny used to have and eye make up that looked a little eccentric to say the least.





lorilu said:


> On your chin? I pluck it out every few months. I'm used to it now though I was quite shocked and offended the first time. However this last time I discovered there were three to be plucked. HAHHAHAHAHAHA!!!


You guys are lucky. I have loads on my chin and I have to pluck some every other day. They're really dark! My hormones are naff.  Do I count as old?



lostbear said:


> There are forums (forii? fora? forae? - whatever!) where everyone gangs up on new people just for the sake of it; if there aren't any newbies, they'll pick on each other.


It's fora; second declension neuter noun.


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

Shoshannah said:


> It's fora; second declension neuter noun.


omg! I didnt realise you had to neuter nouns
does that mean i will have to keep my nouns and pronouns seperate ?
or will they not mate because theyre related ?
Im sure lots of my friends and family will take the offspring on, if they have some
should I expect verbs, adverbs or adjectives?
what colour should i expect

If i neuter at what age and should i neuter both the noouns and the pronouns?

sorry but im a newbie at this [although an oldie at everything else]


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

mrs phas said:


> omg! I didnt realise you had to neuter nouns
> does that mean i will have to keep my nouns and pronouns seperate ?
> or will they not mate because theyre related ?
> Im sure lots of my friends and family will take the offspring on, if they have some
> ...


Have your nouns and pronouns been health tested? This doesn't mean checked by an English professor, it means properly tested.


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

mrs phas said:


> omg! I didnt realise you had to neuter nouns
> does that mean i will have to keep my nouns and pronouns seperate ?
> or will they not mate because theyre related ?
> Im sure lots of my friends and family will take the offspring on, if they have some
> ...


I don't believe in neutering nouns. This can lead to terrible problems.

A lady I know neutered her noun and it turned into an adjective overnight. This caused a terrible rift in the family, the Parents divorced, the siblings became arch enemies and didn't even exchange Christmas cards.


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

Sweety said:


> I don't believe in neutering nouns. This can lead to terrible problems.
> 
> A lady I know neutered her noun and it turned into an adjective overnight. This caused a terrible rift in the family, the Parents divorced, the siblings became arch enemies and didn't even exchange Christmas cards.


Not all nouns turn into adjectives when neutered. I'm sorry your friend had such a bad experience but many nouns are just fine after neutering. It's not helpful to confuse @mrs phas when she just wants to do the best for her words.


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

Shoshannah said:


> You guys are lucky. I have loads on my chin and I have to pluck some every other day. They're really dark! My hormones are naff.  Do I count as old?
> *It's fora; second declension neuter noun.*


Thank you - if only my @rse was as smart  instead of just fat!


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

Shoshannah said:


> Not all nouns turn into adjectives when neutered. I'm sorry your friend had such a bad experience but many nouns are just fine after neutering. It's not helpful to confuse @mrs phas when she just wants to do the best for her words.


I'm now deeply ashamed of my impulsive outburst.

In my defence, I ate a tube of Smarties an hour ago and am now throating a glass of wine. I think the combination may have made me a little too lively.


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

Sweety said:


> I don't believe in neutering nouns. This can lead to terrible problems.
> 
> A lady I know neutered her noun and it turned into an adjective overnight. This caused a terrible rift in the family, the Parents divorced, the siblings became arch enemies and didn't even exchange Christmas cards.


But failure to neuter can result in terrible grammatical anomalies - these so-called "designer words" that are sneaking their way into the OED.


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

Sweety said:


> I'm now deeply ashamed of my impulsive outburst.
> 
> In my defence, I ate a tube of Smarties an hour ago and am now throating a glass of wine. I think the combination may have made me a little too lively.


SMARTIES! _(*shakes head in despair*) 
_
You do know that they are so serious a problem that *they are not even on the Dangerous Drugs List,* in case naming them causes the weak-minded to try them? THAT is how serious a problem they are!

Remember people: SMARTIES - Not Even ONCE! :Hurting


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

lostbear said:


> But failure to neuter can result in terrible grammatical anomalies - these so-called "designer words" that are sneaking their way into the OED.


Everyone's got them these days. I just find it frustrating that people think that their glampers are somehow better than pure glamours or campers, just because they have a cutesy name.


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

Shoshannah said:


> You guys are lucky.* I have loads on my chin and I have to pluck some every other day. *They're really dark! My hormones are naff.  Do I count as old?
> It's fora; second declension neuter noun.


So that IS your photo on your avatar!

I bliddy knew it!!!


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

lostbear said:


> SMARTIES! _(*shakes head in despair*)
> _
> You do know that they are so serious a problem that *they are not even on the Dangerous Drugs List,* in case naming them causes the weak-minded to try them? THAT is how serious a problem they are!
> 
> Remember people: SMARTIES - Not Even ONCE! :Hurting


(Hangs head in shame).

I bought them off a man on a street corner. He gave me a very complicated handshake, then said "S'Up", so I thought he was reputable.

I'll stick to Minstrels in future.


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

Shoshannah said:


> Everyone's got them these days. I just find it frustrating that people think that their glampers are somehow better than pure glamours or campers, just because they have a cutesy name.


So that's what a glamper is!

I thought it was something to do with glands and picnic hampers (most other things are - glands in particular seem to cause a heck of a lot of problems - and people kill each other over picnic hampers . . .)


----------



## astro2011 (Dec 13, 2011)

Sweety said:


> I'm now deeply ashamed of my impulsive outburst.
> 
> In my defence, I ate a tube of Smarties an hour ago and am now throating a glass of wine. I think the combination may have made me a little too lively.


Smarties....I'm more concerned about the phrase "throating a glass of wine" lol!!!


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

Sweety said:


> (Hangs head in shame).
> 
> I bought them off a man on a street corner. He gave me a very complicated handshake, then said "S'Up", so I thought he was reputable.
> 
> *I'll stick to Minstrels in future.*


Very wise - I recommend anyone with a dulcimer.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

OMG, laughing so hard the Tena's flooded. Even the dogs cleared off.




if you are having trouble with your words playing up, you should get a behavourist in. I'm sure Smokeybear will be along in a minute to recommend one in your area, although she's good with words.


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

lostbear said:


> So that IS your photo on your avatar!
> 
> I bliddy knew it!!!


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

astro2011 said:


> Smarties....I'm more concerned about the phrase "throating a glass of wine" lol!!!


Wine is both medicinal and a vital addition to your five-a-day, what with being made out of vegetables. Or fruit. Or anything else you can ferment.


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

Siskin said:


> OMG, laughing so hard the Tena's flooded. Even the dogs cleared off.
> 
> *if you are having trouble with your words playing up, you should get a behavourist in.* I'm sure Smokeybear will be along in a minute to recommend one in your area, although she's good with words.


Good advice. Is there an etymologist in the house?


----------



## astro2011 (Dec 13, 2011)

Oh I fully agree...possibly even more important that fruit and veg, but the phrase "throating" might not be the right technique lol!


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

astro2011 said:


> Oh I fully agree...possibly even more important that fruit and veg, but the phrase "throating" might not be the right technique lol!


I think 'drowning it down' is a better phrase


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

lostbear said:


> Good advice. Is there an etymologist in the house?


Plenty of amateurs, yes.


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

astro2011 said:


> Oh I fully agree...possibly even more important that fruit and veg, but the phrase "throating" might not be the right technique lol!





Siskin said:


> I think 'drowning it down' is a better phrase


Up here in the North-east, we prefer the more elegant term of "necking". A gentle expression which used to refer to the mutual exchange of loving gestures between young couples has been appropriated to the consumption of many people's greatest love.

Now excuse me - I have a pint of Guinness to neck.

(I would point out that "necking" booze is not dissimilar to "quaffing" but it is easier to spell)


----------



## astro2011 (Dec 13, 2011)

Our Scottish term might be a tad more abrupt...."winching" :Vomit


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

lostbear said:


> (I would point out that "necking" booze is not dissimilar to "quaffing" but it is easier to spell)


I'm teetotal, but my observations lead me to conclude that the primary difference between the two is when "quaffing" a drink you're supposed to spill most of it


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

lostbear said:


> Up here in the North-east, we prefer the more elegant term of "necking". A gentle expression which used to refer to the mutual exchange of loving gestures between young couples has been appropriated to the consumption of many people's greatest love.
> 
> Now excuse me - I have a pint of Guinness to neck.
> 
> (I would point out that "necking" booze is not dissimilar to "quaffing" but it is easier to spell)


What about swigging?


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

Shoshannah said:


> What about swigging?


or chugging?


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

mrs phas said:


> or chugging?


@mrs phas, stop trying to derail the thread. Can we please keep this on topic? A chug is a dog. This thread is about words.


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

Nettles said:


> My sausage dog supplier is off today, I can send you a pair of these in the meantime?
> View attachment 252010


No thanks those are rather garish for my taste :Stop and anyway I wore those the first time around when doing Jane Fonda work out classes. No I think you should go back to the drawing board and find me something in navy crimplene or similar.


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

This is a word on its first date!


----------



## Nettles (Mar 24, 2011)

rottiepointerhouse said:


> No thanks those are rather garish for my taste :Stop and anyway I wore those the first time around when doing Jane Fonda work out classes. No I think you should go back to the drawing board and find me something in navy crimplene or similar.


My apologies, I didn't think the colour would be a problem. I wrongly assumed anyone on this thread would be viewing in black and white 
Crimplene is before my time, can I interest you in a navy shell suit?


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Nettles said:


> My apologies, I didn't think the colour would be a problem. I wrongly assumed anyone on this thread would be viewing in black and white?


Touché. One up to you I think


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

Nettles said:


> My apologies, I didn't think the colour would be a problem. I wrongly assumed anyone on this thread would be viewing in black and white
> Crimplene is before my time, can I interest you in a navy shell suit?


:Bawling I'm short sighted not colour blind. I will decline on the shell suit thank you they are rather sweaty and tend to show any wet patches. Now if you were offering bondage trousers I might be tempted to relive my teenage years.


----------



## Nettles (Mar 24, 2011)

rottiepointerhouse said:


> :Bawling I'm short sighted not colour blind. I will decline on the shell suit thank you they are rather sweaty and tend to show any wet patches. Now if you were offering bondage trousers I might be tempted to relive my teenage years.


Bondage trousers? I'll have to move my whip collection out of the way but I'm sure I have something with zips and chains hidden away at the back of the cupboard that I could fashion a pair out of.


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

Sweety said:


> No, no. Docking is barbaric .......... I just rip them off.
> 
> I'm that kind of Gal.


No,no,no!!!! You're supposed to BITE them off !!!!


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

Shoshannah said:


> @mrs phas, stop trying to derail the thread. Can we please keep this on topic? *A chug is a dog.* This thread is about words.


Now there is Camp coffee coming down my nose . . .


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

rottiepointerhouse said:


> No thanks those are rather garish for my taste :Stop and anyway I wore those the first time around when doing Jane Fonda work out classes. No I think you should go back to the drawing board and find me something in navy *crimplene *or similar.


Aaaaargh! Crimpelene!

It had taken years of therapy for me to forget the horrors of Crimpelene and with one thoughtless post you have brought it all flooding back!

How will I sleep tonight with the image of crimpelene frocks dancing behind my fluttering tear-filled eyelids?

(And you are right - Navy was favourites, closely followed by Brown. In fact, were there any other colours? I can't recall any.)


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

lostbear said:


> Now there is Camp coffee coming down my nose . . .


I prefer my coffee to be a bit more macho but each to his own I suppose.......


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

lostbear said:


> Aaaaargh! Crimpelene!
> 
> It had taken years of therapy for me to forget the horrors of Crimpelene and with one thoughtless post you have brought it all flooding back!
> 
> ...


Bri nylon bed sheets beats crimplene hands down. Nothing like that feeling of snagging a rough toenail in the middle of the night and oh, the static electricity, could light a bulb up.


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

MoggyBaby said:


> I prefer my coffee to be a bit more macho but each to his own I suppose.......


It's delicious.

I bought it at a bijou coffee emporiumette - "Bona Beans". Two very nice young men served me - they couldn't have been more than fifty, bless them. Julian, I remember one was called. I think the other may have been Sandy.

Oooh! They were _bold!_


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

Siskin said:


> Bri nylon bed sheets beats crimplene hands down. Nothing like that feeling of snagging a rough toenail in the middle of the night and oh, the static electricity, could light a bulb up.


I'd forgotten them- you sweated like a horse and yet were freezing cold. The wonders of science, eh?


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

lostbear said:


> Aaaaargh! Crimpelene!
> 
> It had taken years of therapy for me to forget the horrors of Crimpelene and with one thoughtless post you have brought it all flooding back!
> 
> ...


I had a lovely navy dress - a bit like this but not quite so cool

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/like/2621...62146744156&lgeo=1&vectorid=229508&rmvSB=true

Guess this is more the sort of thing I should be looking now I'm getting old and grey

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/vintage-l...b175f&pid=100338&rk=15&rkt=26&sd=131651798875

I'm sure my Mum had one just like this

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/VINTAGE-6...7524095&pid=100005&rk=5&rkt=6&sd=171999864498

Sorry to bring back such traumatic memories. Sweet dreams :Joyful


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

I love this thread!!!!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2015)

OMG this thread!!! I should have just come here instead of getting bogged down in debating about my dane being old or not! This is too funny


----------



## Nettles (Mar 24, 2011)

rottiepointerhouse said:


> I had a lovely navy dress - a bit like this but not quite so cool
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/like/2621...62146744156&lgeo=1&vectorid=229508&rmvSB=true
> 
> ...


Omg that second one :Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

ouesi said:


> OMG this thread!!! I should have just come here instead of getting bogged down in debating about my dane being old or not! This is too funny


The newbies under attack one is just as funny too


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

Siskin said:


> Oh it's always been Paul McCartney for me. No idea who this old man is that I keep seeing on TV that's got the same name as him and can't sing


Paul was my first crush when I was in Junior school , when I was 12 . it was Davy Jones from the Monkees . (RIP Davy )

Next was David Cassidy OMG I had a poster of him on my bedroom wall that I used to snog


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

rottiepointerhouse said:


> I had a lovely navy dress - a bit like this but not quite so cool
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/like/2621...62146744156&lgeo=1&vectorid=229508&rmvSB=true
> 
> ...


The horror!


----------



## Valanita (Apr 13, 2010)

kimthecat said:


> I though this was a thread for old people .





mrs phas said:


> well now you mention it .....................





Siskin said:


> I'm old.........
> 
> Well so my kids say. Really I'm very very young.


I am old too. Most of the film & pop stars I idolised as a youngster are now passed & gone before.


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

Nettles said:


> Omg that second one :Hilarious:Hilarious


It is rather_ fabulous_, isn't it?


----------



## Nettles (Mar 24, 2011)

lostbear said:


> It is rather_ fabulous_, isn't it?


I'm torn between saying yes, it's fabulous.. and telling the truth


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

lostbear said:


> *Up here in the North-east, we prefer the more elegant term of "necking" *(I would point out that* "necking" booze is not dissimilar to "quaffing" *but it is easier to spell)


I like 'Quaff' too. But I only quaff with the Riff-Raff.:Sorry

I also like 'carouse' and I only carouse with the great Caruso.

And I only have a good old 'Binge' when MrsZee is having a good old whinge!:Smug

*CHIN-CHIN GIRLIE TYPE FOLKS! *


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

rottiepointerhouse said:


> I had a lovely navy dress - a bit like this but not quite so cool
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/like/2621...62146744156&lgeo=1&vectorid=229508&rmvSB=true
> 
> ...


my mum had the 1st and second one lol

what the youngsters dont realise is we had everything first

mini skirts
hot pants
flares [now called boot legs]
kinky boots
playsuits
dungarees

we've all worn them and now laugh at those thinking they're the latest fashion
btw dungarees make you look pregnant even if you're a size 0

even vinyl is making a comeback [for some of us it never disappeared]

there's nothing new in fashion, everything is just a rehash from the 60's onwards
although i dread the return of puffball skirts, pixie boots, and boot width denim flares with trailing threads of cotton


----------



## Nettles (Mar 24, 2011)

mrs phas said:


> there's nothing new in fashion


Except shell suits, that dashing fashion was born in the 80's


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

I still own cassette player and tapes!
But the best was the music! From ACDC to Pink Floyd...New Order to Craftwerk ...Police. Dire Straits and so on.....


Pet forum was the dog owners chatting on the street corner...


----------



## Nettles (Mar 24, 2011)

cheekyscrip said:


> But the best was the music! From ACDC to Pink Floyd...New Order to Craftwerk ...Police. Dire Straits and so on.....


I'm still stuck in the 80's rock  That's the only music listen to! GnR, Def Leppard, Whitesnake, Black Sabbath, Motley Crue.
Oh my heart still skips a beat when I see Axl Rose in his younger days :Kiss


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

Nettles said:


> I'm torn between saying yes, it's fabulous.. *and telling the truth*


No telling the truth on this forum! That's BULLYING, that is!


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

Nettles said:


> I'm still stuck in the 80's rock  That's the only music listen to! GnR, Def Leppard, Whitesnake, Black Sabbath, Motley Crue.
> Oh my heart still skips a beat when I see Axl Rose in his younger days :Kiss


Bon Jovie actually got better ! Young Rocky...Younger Clint Eastwood....young Arnie....
metrosexuals' did not exist...no playstation...


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

cheekyscrip said:


> Bon Jovie actually got better ! Young Rocky...Younger Clint Eastwood....young Arnie....
> metrosexuals' did not exist...no playstation...


I'll agree with you on Bon Jovi *swoon*
but no metrosexuals? 
metrosexuality started in the 50's and 60's with teddy boys and mods, grooming and wearing the 'right' clothes were a very important part of the scenes and set you apart from other 'tribes'
and 
then bloomed with the new romantics, Steve Strange, Adam Ant et al
Even Punks were metrosexual, andcity workers with their red braces and pin stripes

Actually id go as far as to say that men are so diverse in their fashion and grooming nowadays, that metrosexuality is no more, because the 'tribes' no longer exist - anyone can wear anything



Nettles said:


> Except shell suits, that dashing fashion was born in the 80's


well if Harem pants can make a comeback *shudder* then im sure shell suits will not be far behind


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

mrs phas said:


> I'll agree with you on Bon Jovi *swoon*
> but no metrosexuals?
> metrosexuality started in the 50's and 60's with teddy boys and mods, grooming and wearing the 'right' clothes were a very important part of the scenes and set you apart from other 'tribes'
> and
> ...


....I rather Boy George...or David Bovie. ..
Rather good ole camp than metro...

Antonio Banderas in "Desperados" ?


----------



## Nettles (Mar 24, 2011)

lostbear said:


> No telling the truth on this forum! That's BULLYING, that is!


Pah! It's only bullying if you're an oldie. Us newbies never do anything wrong


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

cheekyscrip said:


> ....I rather Boy George...or David Bovie. ..
> Rather good ole camp than metro...
> 
> Antonio Banderas in "Desperados" ?


Except they were 'pansexual' David Bowie was definitely never camp


----------



## Nettles (Mar 24, 2011)

cheekyscrip said:


> Bon Jovie actually got better ! Young Rocky...Younger Clint Eastwood....young Arnie....
> metrosexuals' did not exist...no playstation...


Older Jon Bon and younger Clint yes.. but you're on your own with Stallone and Arnie :Wtf
Don't know how I survived without playstation and xbox in them days. Oh that's right, we had a Commodore vic20 and a Commodore 64 for gaming


----------



## Nettles (Mar 24, 2011)

mrs phas said:


> I'll agree with you on Bon Jovi *swoon*
> but no metrosexuals?
> metrosexuality started in the 50's and 60's with teddy boys and mods, grooming and wearing the 'right' clothes were a very important part of the scenes and set you apart from other 'tribes'
> and
> ...


Nothing will EVER be as bad as Harem pants!
My DM boots and ripped jeans are just waiting for another comeback.


----------



## cinnamontoast (Oct 24, 2010)

rottiepointerhouse said:


> I had a lovely navy dress - a bit like this but not quite so cool
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/like/2621...62146744156&lgeo=1&vectorid=229508&rmvSB=true
> 
> ...


Holy moly! 1st one-I had brown trousers in this material. We played a game on the motorway flyover, you chose a square at the top, you slid down to the bottom when your number was called. The seat wore through almost immediately, so I walked home with a bare arse.

Second one, yikes! My gran had many like this!


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

mrs phas said:


> *well if Harem pants can make a comeback *shudder** then im sure shell suits will not be far behind


They're bliddy awful aren't they? Always looks as though the wearer has filled her nappy . . .


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

Nettles said:


> Older Jon Bon and younger Clint yes.. but* you're on your own with Stallone and Arnie* :Wtf
> Don't know how I survived without playstation and xbox in them days. Oh that's right, we had a Commodore vic20 and a Commodore 64 for gaming


I concur. One critic desctibed Arnie as looking like a condom stuffed with walnuts, and that says it all. And Stallone is just . . . well, you know . . . :Hungover


----------



## Nettles (Mar 24, 2011)

lostbear said:


> I concur. One critic desctibed Arnie as looking like a condom stuffed with walnuts, and that says it all. And Stallone is just . . . well, you know . . . :Hungover


Didn't think I could ever picture a walnut stuffed condom... but I see it now!


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

Nettles said:


> Didn't think I could ever picture a walnut stuffed condom... but I see it now!


And once seen, it cannot be unseen . . .


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

But they were the iconic films..and " Godfather"...(Arnie and Rocky...)...

For me: Clint in "Dirty Harry"...or young Banderas....
Con mucho gusto....

And John Travolta in " Grease" had some moves...


----------



## Nettles (Mar 24, 2011)

cheekyscrip said:


> But they were the iconic films..and " Godfather"...(Arnie and Rocky...)...
> 
> For me: Clint in "Dirty Harry"...or young Banderas....
> Con mucho gusto....
> ...


Eww no! Banderas gives me the heeby jeebies, as does John Travolta. They're too "pretty" for my taste lol.


----------

